# How can i get angel eyes to the uk



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

Hello lovelies!

Tobi just came home from the groomers who have advised me to get angel eyes to help with his tear staining, but its not available in the uk.

Do any of you know a good way for me to get buy it - best shipping rates etc....I'd appreciate a shout!

Thank you x


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

QUOTE (NIMaltese @ Nov 5 2009, 09:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847603


> Hello lovelies!
> 
> Tobi just came home from the groomers who have advised me to get angel eyes to help with his tear staining, but its not available in the uk.
> 
> ...



You can try getting it through EBAY....


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I got it in Italy through ebay, there are many US vendors who will ship to Europe.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (NIMaltese @ Nov 5 2009, 09:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847603


> Hello lovelies!
> 
> Tobi just came home from the groomers who have advised me to get angel eyes to help with his tear staining, but its not available in the uk.
> 
> ...


If she suggested it, she must know where to get it?? Otherwise, I don't really know. There are no equivelants there in the OK? Anything with "tylan" powder? Good luck,


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

I am sorry but, currently, it is illegal to sell or import Angels Eyes or Angels Glow in the UK.
http://www.bichonhotel.co.uk/cms/angelseyes

There may be some eBay sellers/importers who have slipped the net but Tobi may be a bit young yet, anyway, as it can stain adult teeth as they come through.

ETA There is an alternative, takes longer but works as well and the topical paste is very good too.
http://bichonhotel.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma...;products_id=18


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

Hi Lorraine - the groomer pretty much told me that the woman from bichonhotel had started all the fuss about angel eyes in the uk by contacting defra, because people were not buying her product as it isn't very good. I trust her word as she is absolutely fantastic and has given me great advice so far.

She said it is VERY mild amounts of the tyler stuff (not sure what it is called), and she uses it on her show dogs with no ill effects.
I'm thinking the stress tobi goes through when I'm trying to clean his eyes so much would be bad for his health, so weighing it up...I might give this a try . His adult teeth are all in now. 

I'll give ebay a try.

thanks all x


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Giving unknown doses of antibiotics is not safe at all.

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.p...;A=1329&S=1

You risk resistant infections to a whole class of antibiotics, not just tylan. It can also affect the liver.


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

I'll give it a read now - thank you  I don't want to harm him obviously but she was adamant it is not harmful at all. So confused now  x


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

> I am sorry but, currently, it is illegal to sell or import Angels Eyes or Angels Glow in the UK.
> http://www.bichonhotel.co.uk/cms/angelseyes
> 
> i bought angel delight from bichonhotel last year ,i still have it ,it did not work for my dogs ..if you mail me your address i will send it to you ,
> i hope it works for you , jo


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Angel Eyes can take weeks or longer to work which means you are giving your dog antibiotics
that long. We all know that isn't a good thing.
If you must give an antibiotic see if the vet there has tylosin powder. (that's the generic of Tylan)
It's only given 7-10 days in a very small dosage. (1/8 tsp.)


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Another question I had....is peroxide safe for stain removal on a pup? I'm asking for a friend...I was thinking maybe no.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Nov 5 2009, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847684


> Another question I had....is peroxide safe for stain removal on a pup? I'm asking for a friend...I was thinking maybe no.[/B]


Raine's breeder said to try hydrogen peroxide on the hair on the cheeks to remove tear stain. I tried it a couple of times when Raine was young using a Q-tip avoiding the eyes/nose/lips. It didn't help at all and the hair ended up being very dry & brittle. The other breeder who shows her Malts suggested applying boric acid powder (common ingredient in eye drops) on a Q-tip to the hair after face washing. I tried that too and it seemed to work better than the peroxide. But the boric acid is toxic if ingested so has to be very very careful. I no longer use any.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Nov 5 2009, 06:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847678


> QUOTE (Lorraine @ Nov 5 2009, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847636





> I am sorry but, currently, it is illegal to sell or import Angels Eyes or Angels Glow in the UK.
> http://www.bichonhotel.co.uk/cms/angelseyes[/B]


i bought angel delight from bichonhotel last year ,i still have it ,it did not work for my dogs ..if you mail me your address i will send it to you ,
i hope it works for you , jo
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks for the offer, jo, but I no longer need it. It did work on my Shih Tzu although it took about 2/3 months to see any improvement. I bought it originally for a skin condition she had when I rehomed her - cleared that up too.  

NI Maltese. 
I first bought Angel Eyes from Bichon Hotel about 3 years ago, but could not bring myself to self-medicate my Maltese, particularly as my Vet refused to even discuss the use of Tylan/Tylosin for dogs. Bichon Hotel have been selling it for quite some time, right up until a number of Vets approached DEFRA. I think your groomer may have been mistaken about how it came about.


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

Hi Lorraine - maybe she is mistaken then. You know what hearsay is like!
I'm reading all the info on it and will make my decision from there.

As for peroxide - knowing how it affected my own scalp and eyes...I would not use that on a dogs face, especially so close to their eye.

Gosh - its a minefield really, isn't it. :/


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Lorraine @ Nov 5 2009, 09:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847636


> I am sorry but, currently, it is illegal to sell or import Angels Eyes or Angels Glow in the UK.
> http://www.bichonhotel.co.uk/cms/angelseyes
> 
> There may be some eBay sellers/importers who have slipped the net but Tobi may be a bit young yet, anyway, as it can stain adult teeth as they come through.
> ...


Tylan does not stain teeth in puppies. It is Tetracycline and similar antibiotics that will stain the teeth. 

Tina


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Nov 5 2009, 02:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847706


> Raine's breeder said to try hydrogen peroxide on the hair on the cheeks to remove tear stain. I tried it a couple of times when Raine was young using a Q-tip avoiding the eyes/nose/lips. It didn't help at all and the hair ended up being very dry & brittle. The other breeder who shows her Malts suggested applying boric acid powder (common ingredient in eye drops) on a Q-tip to the hair after face washing. I tried that too and it seemed to work better than the peroxide. But the boric acid is toxic if ingested so has to be very very careful. I no longer use any.[/B]


Boric acid needs to be diluted...I can msg you


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

QUOTE (Lorraine @ Nov 6 2009, 02:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847636


> *I am sorry but, currently, it is illegal to sell or import Angels Eyes or Angels Glow in the UK.*http://www.bichonhotel.co.uk/cms/angelseyes
> 
> There may be some eBay sellers/importers who have slipped the net but Tobi may be a bit young yet, anyway, as it can stain adult teeth as they come through.
> 
> ...


I mean absolutely no offence to those who use this product .. however I just have to say ... if a product is is illegal in the country you live in, it just makes sense to me that there must be a good reason for it. Just sayin' ....


----------



## NIMaltese (May 24, 2009)

I can understand the ban - it contains a drug, and people are often stupid about self medicating and ignoring the dosage advice, but I think short term and with correct dosage it would be ok. None of the info I have read contains proven dangers, only possibles over long term use.

I remain on the fence about it for now - the testamonials from people who have used it are all positive. I'm gonna keep trying natural yogurt for a bit and see if that and the spa lavish work, but so far I'm unimpressed with them.


----------



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

I used Angel Eyes for over 6 months and never saw any difference. Many of us use natural unsweetened yogurt for the lactobacillus. I give about 1 tablespoonful daily, use Spa Pet Lavish Facial Wash and see gradual improvement. It's a real challenge.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i think tearstains are all to do with the dog ,no two dogs are the same ..
suga has some staining the angel eyes did not work on her either ,i saw some improvement feeding her 
on just white food i.e chicken and rice ,untill she got bored with it...
have you tried eye envy ?


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Unfortunately, the reviews on eye envy are just as mixed as all the other suggestions, both topical and ingestible. It's one of those things that works great for one person and has zero effect for the next.......your little one may respond beautifully, but you won't know til you try. If you do give it a shot, please let us know what you think...many of us are still on the fence about many products, this one included. TIA!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

I have tried Eye Envy, jo, but it is quite expensive and the little diddy "Boots" type toiletries bag containing the powder, pads and lotion does not last very long. Good for a tester but it worked on Pip although I had to buy top-up single packs. It did not work at all for my friend's poodle though 

Pip no longer has the red yeast stains but his eyes water a bit, particularly when he has been running around and the tears pick up stuff in the air... not good as we live in an area with sandy, red(ish) soil. When necessary I now wipe the stains with Optrex (eye wash for adults and children which contains heavily diluted boric acid and witch hazel) and dry with grooming powder.


----------

